# Feel like I'm wasting my youth



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

When ever I hear old/middle-aged people reminisce about being young it's like "Oh yeah, it only gets worse from here."

These are supposed to be the best years of my life, and they suck. 

Anyone else ever feel like this?


----------



## sammyandlucy

Yeah I no how u feel


----------



## CountingClockwise

I feel that way


----------



## Tacos

Ditto.


----------



## northstar1991

I feel like that too!


----------



## Ashley1990

I feel like I have grown a 60 years old woman!!


----------



## BlazingLazer

I'll be 27 in less than than two months. And not only have I felt like I have completely missed out on all the fun stuff that everyone else was enjoying (and all the experiences that ANY person should, well, experience), but I am still trying to find ways to salvage it in any way possible. Gotta love life, eh!?


----------



## lonelyjew

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> When ever I hear old/middle-aged people reminisce about being young it's like "Oh yeah, it only gets worse from here."
> 
> These are supposed to be the best years of my life, and they suck.
> 
> Anyone else ever feel like this?


People tend to look back at the past in a much better light than it actually was. When I think back to high school, I fondly remember hanging out with my close friends, the stupid crap we used to do and how entertained by it we were, walking a lot before I had a car, etc. Everything seems great, and it's harder to remember the anxiety I felt constantly in school, or getting in fights with those same friends, and all of the inter-clique politics there were, or having to walk through the rain/snow and freezing my *** off/ruining my phones, etc. The further you look back, the more golden it appears. I don't think most people have an amazing high school experience, or an amazing college experience for the matter, but years down the line I might remember them as the best times of my life, even if they weren't.


----------



## Cam1

The positive thing about this is that you said "wasting" and not "wasted", there is still a chance for things to change if you can put the effort into it. Of course it's easier said than done, but there is hope! Good Luck!


----------



## GenoWhirl

Already wasted mine away, Yippe for that! Now it's time to reflect on what could have been...


----------



## kikiwi

i know the feeling.I feel like im missing out on so much, sigh


----------



## Joe

Yeah, the sad thing is I know that I won't get better to enjoy it, my birthdays on wednesday and all it feels like is that im getting older, its no longer a celebration (it stopped being exciting when i was 13 or 14 I really can't remember them much.).


----------



## NoIce

Looking back on my late teens, the only time I regret is the time I spent feeling like I was wasting my life.

Don't feel like you are wasting your youth, enjoy it as much as you can, in whatever way you can. You will never experience things again the way you experience them now, always be mindful of that. Even if all it amounts to is listening to music, watching movies, reading things, taking up a solitary hobby, you will look back fondly on SOMETHING from today at some point in your life.

They don't call it the present for nothing!


----------



## BlazingLazer

No time like the present.


----------



## dmpj

I can definatley relate to this..


----------



## Venkska

**** Highschool I don't see why anyone loves it besides the cliques etc. I still think life will get better in college and I hope to god i'm right on that.


----------



## cybernaut

Yes. I'm worried about when/if I have kids, and having to deal with them asking about my school life and social life..lmao. I'll be 20 next year, and my teen years were wasted. High school was a drag..didn't go to any of my homecomings & proms and was a loner. My freshman year in college is pretty much the same too, but got a little more involved than what I did in college, I can't wait to finish college, b/c I plan to volunteer overseas..will be able to get away from this society and help people in need.


----------



## TheKim450

I exactly feel like that! My mother's always like "live your life to its fullest especially when you're young" and "live everyday like it's your last" but to be honnest I just feel like I'm wasting my teenage life, because I'm not enejoying it, I don't wanna look back in 40 years and not have any good memories of me being a teenager because of this social anxiety!


----------



## xmisunderstoodx

*Wow*

That's exactly how I feel. But, maybe you feel like it sucks because what everyone else thinks of "living". You could have a totally different view of life. You just have to make life meaningful to you and it doesn't have to relate to others. (I think you might not understood my post). lol


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> It would be so much better if youth was shown in appearance at older ages.
> Kids have absolutely nothing to do with it but be stupid. lol.


So true


----------



## behappy621

I feel like that too... i see all these people on facebook posting pictures and videos of all their fun times and i just sit there and think "i wish i was like that" :\


----------



## JaneGray

hmm...yep, I also worry about the kids thing, my dad is always telling stories about his wild and exciting youth and I know he's not even telling me the half of it, it would really suck if even my offspring thought I was boring...interestingly enough I recently read a National Geo article about teenagers (yes, I am that disconnected from people my age) and learned that apparently most teens engage in all of these new and questionable activities because it's easier for those neural pathways to form while your brain is still growing it's myelin sheath than to do new things as an adult...pretty depressing isn't it?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Wow seem to struck a familiar chord here. I'm starting uni soon so that'll be a good opportunity to start afresh at well having a life.
Thanks for the advice, good luck to you all. X


----------



## kanra

I feel so ****ing alone I can't take it anymore


----------



## Help please

I feel I had no childhood


----------



## colorandcontrast

i also feel like i'm wasting my youth. i've carped a few diems but there are so many more where i'm just sitting in my room wishing i was doing something. then i have an oppurtunity to do something and decline because i want to sit in my room. THE ****

some nights i get so crazy i almost take a walk to the nearest town (i live in a rural area; the nearest town takes four hours to walk to) just for something to do, a way to pretend i'm actually living.

but then i don't...


----------

